# Looking for the perfect home for 2 female adorable holland lops



## Buttercup n Charlie (Nov 5, 2013)

We are looking for a loving home for two beautiful bonded female Holland lops named Buttercup and Daisy. Buttercup is 2 years old (DOB Aug 5th, 2011) and Daisy is 1.5 years (DOB Mar 8th, 2012). They come with a custom built cage of their own that they are very attached to, which was built with a lot of love and care.

Buttercup is lilac tort and Daisy is broken orange. Buttercup is very affectionate, easy to please (she loves her veggies!) and very easy going. Nothing phases her.
Daisy is a little cuddlemuffin - she loves to be petted and curls up into a ball when picked up. Daisy is adventurous, loves to explore her surroundings and loves working out those teeth by chewing cardboard boxes.

They are both spayed and in excellent health. They get along with dogs that are calm and gentle. The girls are very affectionate.

We adore our bunnies and hate to see them go, but circumstances have lead us to this hard decision, and we want only the absolute best for our little ones. We are looking for the perfect home for them and only serious and responsible pet owners. We are not going to separate them so one or the other is not an option; if you are only interested in the bunnies and not the cage, we can work something out. We are not selling them but donations are welcome.

Please click on this link to see pictures: https://plus.google.com/photos/1163...s/5942933672181906225?authkey=CNCphuOWs-fH4QE

If interested, please contact us here or at [email protected]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 7, 2013)

ray:


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Nov 12, 2013)

We would appreciate all the response or leads we can get! I should mention that the donation is going to go towards a rabbit shelter we know here.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 12, 2013)

They are so adorable! Sending good thoughts, hope they find a great home.


----------



## mithril (Nov 12, 2013)

Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------

